# Dog toothpaste



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

My dogs tube of toothpaste is almost empty and I was wondering what other people use and would recommend

Normally I buy this stuff
Logic Oral Hygiene Gel 70g-Hyperdrug

they like the taste and usually all try to be first to get their teeth done , but if there is something better out there then id like to know


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm hoping to buy that logic gel. Is it good for removing plaque? Do you have to apply it with a toothbrush as ollie will not let me near with a toothbrush?


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Ive only been brushing my dogs teeth since we got Teddy , his teeth were all brown and disgusting 
since using this almost all the plaque has gone now :thumbup:

I use my finger to brush their teeth 
They will let me use the brush I got for them , but they arent keen on it , and I want them to enjoy getting their teeth done


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I think Logic is probably the best dental gel/toothpaste out there :thumbsup: When I got Jake and Dylan their teeth were disgusting, they were absolutely caked in tartar. A mixture of nice, raw meaty bones and Logic gel got them near perfect within about 5 months. They're 7 years old now and still have sparkly teeth 

I applied it with my finger whilst they got use to the taste and having their teeth touched, and then I progressed to a finger toothbrush.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Mese said:


> My dogs tube of toothpaste is almost empty and I was wondering what other people use and would recommend
> 
> Normally I buy this stuff
> Logic Oral Hygiene Gel 70g-Hyperdrug
> ...


I've just ordered some off Ebay so I hope its good stuff. My youngster's teeth are awful...!!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mine have Beaphar.


----------



## dvnbiker (Dec 2, 2009)

mine have raw meaty bones - no need for toothpaste then


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

dvnbiker said:


> mine have raw meaty bones - no need for toothpaste then


I used to give my lot bones, but it caused the runs in Teddy and Gypsy was always being sick , so I stopped and now use toothpaste to keep their toothy pegs all sparkly


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Sadly I can't give them bones because one of them has a food allergy and it wouldn't be fair to exclude her.


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

I use a normal dog toothpaste, beef flavour.
First i use Petzlife oral gel, i mix a wee bit of peanut butter in it and rub it on their teeth.
Then i brush just before bed. 
You get it in Salmon flavour or Peppermint.
I have the peppermint one.
Gives them nice fresh breath, and i have noticed a difference in my 3 year old chis teeth who had a bit of plaque build up from before she came to me.
My other 2 have really clean teeth, but i will always use this now for them all.
They also have a good chew a few times a day on their bully sticks.


----------



## Dog Master (Jan 31, 2011)

Flavored toothpaste whould be good for your dog. Get toothpaste of good flavor otherwise there are chances that your dog might become allergic to it.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

dvnbiker said:


> mine have raw meaty bones - no need for toothpaste then


I'll second that!

All my dogs teeth are pearly white, two different vets commented on that when giving them a GA and Kali and Marts are six now. It's a shame some dogs don't take to bones for whatever reason but marrow bones are good for a chew and you can take them away after half an hour or so. 
My two little dogs have raw chicken wings and at seven their teeth are pearly white too.


----------



## hungover (Dec 17, 2008)

I use bones from time to time but PetzLife gel keeps them pearly white


----------



## JessiesGirl (May 8, 2010)

I use Petrodex Poultry Flavor dog toothpaste and have for 6 years now. seems similar to what you were using as it's also an enzymatic paste. 

Petrodex has six different flavors, which might give folks some options in finding a paste the dog enjoys: Poultry, Beef, Peanut Butter, Vanilla, Mint and Malt. 

CET brand is very popular over here and often recommended by vets because it contains chlorhexidine.


----------



## hungover (Dec 17, 2008)

How safe is the petrodex stuff???

I did google them but cant find the makers site.

It says it works by creating hydrogen peroxide!!! and I guess bleaching the teeth.

I did look at the ingredients but cannot see any mention of enzymes, as suggested in the name, perhaps that is just smoke and mirrors marketing.

The reviews seem good but something about it worries me.

Does any one know any more about how it works?


----------



## hungover (Dec 17, 2008)

Having had a look at brushing with hydrogen peroxide it seems that a 3% mix with water is considered safe for adult humans (not children) so long as they dont swallow.

Not sure how someone making such as paste for dogs thinks they wont swallow it....

That said, I don't know what percentage the petrodex produces.

I am still unable to find any definitive info, the first few pages of google are full of SEO adverts and sites selling the stuff


----------



## JessiesGirl (May 8, 2010)

hungover said:


> How safe is the petrodex stuff???
> 
> I did google them but cant find the makers site.
> 
> ...


Let me see if I can dig anything up for you. I've been using it daily with Jessie for 6 years. She's 9 now and has never needed a professional veterinary cleaning.

It doesn't bleach the teeth, no. It can't produce very much hydrogen peroxide, as yes, it's swallowed but doesn't cause vomiting, as 3% HP would.

Edit to Add: Had to go look at the box to find the website: http://www.sentrypetcare.com/products/ProductCatalog.asp?one=1&two=171&three=681

They have a Contact Us button if you want to ask them anything directly.

You could always discuss it with your vet, too.


----------



## hungover (Dec 17, 2008)

thanks for the link jessiesgirl,

I had, incorrectly, assumed that it was a new product. I wasn't trying to suggest that you are an irresponsible owner- sorry if it seemed that way.

I have no idea how much peroxide is safe to drink, I didn't even know that 3%would induce vomiting.

I only googled the product because the name suggested that it uses enzymes. Knowing that dogs lack the saliva enzymes needed to break down carbohydrates I was genuinely interested in it.

On closer inspection it seems that the term enzymatic is not used with reference to breaking down food/plaque but in conjunction with the process of turning oxygen to hydrogen peroxide via the ingredient Glucose Oxidase.

Whether the term enzymatic is misleading is subjective.

Given that it is an established product I guess it is safe.


----------



## JessiesGirl (May 8, 2010)

hungover said:


> thanks for the link jessiesgirl,
> 
> I had, incorrectly, assumed that it was a new product. I wasn't trying to suggest that you are an irresponsible owner- sorry if it seemed that way.
> 
> ...


No worries at all! It is confusing, especially the part about what can be considered 'enzymatic'. 

I tend to be fairly to the point in posts, and I'm beginning to learn that sometimes that is interpreted by others as being pigheaded, though that's certainly not my intent! I just like brevity.  Sorry if you felt I was 'coming at you'.


----------



## hungover (Dec 17, 2008)

No need to apologise- I was (initially) being unfairly cynical about the product.


----------



## MsSpringador (Dec 22, 2010)

another option: there is a powder called plaque off that you just sprinkle over food. im told it really does the job x


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Was it on here I saw that fluoride is very dangerous for dogs so you should obviously never use human dental products? How do you manage if your council adds fluoride to the drinking water like in many areas?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

I brush Bumbys teeth twice a day :blushing::blushing:

Em
xx


----------



## hungover (Dec 17, 2008)

cinammontoast said:


> Was it on here I saw that fluoride is very dangerous for dogs so you should obviously never use human dental products? How do you manage if your council adds fluoride to the drinking water like in many areas?


Not sure, no fluoride where I live- apparently it doesn't just evaporate from their water like the chlorine does


----------



## Topmetom (Oct 17, 2010)

Can you buy Logic in the pet shops?

If not who does everyone use?


----------

